# Does green water matter if you don't keep fish?



## Glenda Steel (9 Jun 2016)

We have recently built a small pond (180cm x 130cm x 50cms deep - 635 litres) which we originally intended to be a simple reflection pool (dark still water not too deep), we now have added a small fountain for ambient noise (and keep gnats and mosquitoes at bay).  It's a modern rectangle (black) surrounded by a pale straight cut edging stone (inspired by the Hempel hotel gardens http://www.amazonproperty.com/hempel-hotel.html) and intended as a focal point near the patio. 

We have a rainwater harvester so used this untreated water to fill it. The fountain (a foaming geyser head on very low and localised) is a simple Bermuda 2000 Pond Pump (Max flow rate at 2m: 813 litres per hour). We have added the following plants: Nymphaea Gonnere x 1, Schizostylis Coccinea Alba x 2, Zantedeschia aethiopica x 1, Stratiotes Aloides x2 and some floating oxygenators (Not sure which).  We would like to add more plants when we find them (Aponogeton Distachyos and Iris Ensata Apollo).

The pond has been set up now for 1 week and the water is now a pale green.  I did add some Tropica Specialised I had left over from the aquarium would that have done it?  As we're not going to be keeping any fish does this green water matter (I really like the colour!!!) and if yes what can I do (preferably without having to buy huge amounts of equipment)?  The plants seem to be doing well despite this!


----------



## rebel (9 Jun 2016)

You can keep fish even with green water. It's possibly ammonium salts in the fert that would have caused a bloom with high light. 

If you want to rid of it, then you can either wait it out a little say a few weeks or install a UV sterilizer. 

Any pics?


----------



## Straight Shooter (9 Jun 2016)

As rebel said completely harmless. It's great food for daphnia and fish fry. Many breeders induce it to feed fry. 

Just a bit unsightly is all. In ponds it comes and goes when it's sunny etc.


----------



## dw1305 (9 Jun 2016)

Hi all,





Glenda Steel said:


> The pond has been set up now for 1 week and the water is now a pale green. I did add some Tropica Specialised I had left over from the aquarium would that have done it? As we're not going to be keeping any fish does this green water matter (I really like the colour!!!) and if yes what can I do


Add some _Daphnia, _they will clean the green water up and are top quality free fish food.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Glenda Steel (9 Jun 2016)

rebel said:


> You can keep fish even with green water.


Definitely no outdoor fish!  Struggling with the indoor ones!  I actually love green pools and as the liner is black you only notice it on the gravel on top of the plant pots so I'll change them to black stones!


rebel said:


> Any pics?


None yet but hopefully soon!  Really chuffed to bits with the liner it's a Lotus Toughline preformed: http://www.gardensite.co.uk/Aquatics/Lotus_Toughline_Pond_Kestrel_180_x_130_x_51cm_Preformed_Pond.htm  
We used a smooth natural sandstone paving (90cms x 15cms) that we have also used around the lawn and plan to build a focal wall from it with a Oase stainless steel water blade.  Super excited about it all!!!  That will probably have green water too!!!


Straight Shooter said:


> It's great food for daphnia and fish fry.





dw1305 said:


> Add some _Daphnia, _they will clean the green water up


Brilliant thanks chaps I knew you'd know the answer!


----------



## Glenda Steel (9 Jun 2016)

This is the sort of thing we had in mind for the other water feature - but with smooth pale sandstone:


----------



## Glenda Steel (9 Jun 2016)

I have some JBL Ferrotabs that I don't use in the aquarium any more, would they be good for our pond plants (listed above)?


----------



## martin-green (10 Jun 2016)

One of the downsides of having green water in a water feature is that you can not have any lighting in it, even white as It will look a sickly green colour.

My fountain I use for my avatar has coloured lights (one is green ) but also as you see one is blue and it brings the feature to life at night.
I am of the opinion that if a water feature is meant to be a central focal point it it should have clear water and no plants or fish.


----------



## Glenda Steel (11 Jun 2016)

Your fountain looks amazing Martin, I'd love to see more photo's!  Yes I see your point re our green pond and lighting, not a good look.  We planned the pond to have planting around it to soften the hard landscaping as it's set into gravel with a large patio to the right of it.  But once we saw water plants were hooked!  We are placing the lighting around the area, uplighting trees etc. so perhaps it will still look ok being green?  The main focal point however will be the other water feature  (stained steel water blade in wall) which will be at the bottom of the garden facing the house.  I agree, no planting or fish for that, but lighting is a must! How do you keep your water clear?


----------



## martin-green (12 Jun 2016)

I thought this would be better than pictures?


----------



## Glenda Steel (12 Jun 2016)

That's amazing Martin, and you have green water !  How do you keep it so crystal clear???!!!!  I have just started adding liquid carbon to our aquarium would that work in the pond too?


----------



## zozo (12 Jun 2016)

martin-green said:


> I thought this would be better than pictures?




Love the way it all goes down into the centre, makes a kind of Esher efect.. 

@Glenda Steel green water also blocks a lot of light from you oxygenators, they probably wont survive very long in peasoop and slowly melt away, making it even more green..  And if you plan to use Daphnia and you have a fountain / pump use filterfloss to cover the intake, or else they will all be sucked in and grind into purée.  I've noticed in the fish tank, more ending up in the filter than into the fishes stomag..


----------



## martin-green (12 Jun 2016)

Glenda Steel said:


> How do you keep it so crystal clear???!!!!




Years ago I  tried using a biological filter and UV also tried an all in one pump / UV / bio filter and a few other ideas, all were not suitable and or took up too much space.
So now I use "chlorine tablets" available on line or from any swimming pool  /  spa shop.  But you can't have *anything* living in the pool if you do this  but then I don't want anything else in the water feature, and obviously I don't want green water either.


----------



## Glenda Steel (12 Jun 2016)

zozo said:


> green water also blocks a lot of light from you oxygenators,


I've seen extract of barley straw, perhaps this will be my answer?


----------



## Glenda Steel (12 Jun 2016)

rebel said:


> Any pics?


A few photo's of our new tiny DIY pond!  It's situated to the left of the patio outside the (open plan) kitchen/dining room patio doors/window. The water reflects on the ceiling, something not planned for but absolutely love!!!  We have used a strong glue to attach the sandstone edging to a wooden frame that can be lifted to access the power cable.  The garden is still under construction (hence the tree supports) and plants only planted around 2 years ago so please excuse the acres of bare fence!


----------



## martin-green (12 Jun 2016)

That looks really nice. (Apart from the plants, as for me they spoil the nice clean edges)


----------



## martin-green (12 Jun 2016)

Glenda Steel said:


> I've seen extract of barley straw, perhaps this will be my answer?



Barley straw extract is in the same vein as snake oil. Some swear by it, most swear at it.


----------



## Glenda Steel (12 Jun 2016)

martin-green said:


> That looks really nice. (Apart from the plants, as for me they spoil the nice clean edges)


At least with ponds it's easy to take out plants without hassle!  


martin-green said:


> snake oil


Never heard of that - the mind boggles!


----------



## martin-green (12 Jun 2016)

snake oil
comes from the 19th-century American practice of selling cure-all elixirs in travelling medicine shows. Snake oil salesmen would falsely claim that the potions would cure any ailments. now-a-days it refers to fake products.


----------



## rebel (14 Jun 2016)

You could, if you wished, create an island layout and keep those edges nice and formal. Lovely!


----------



## Glenda Steel (14 Jun 2016)

rebel said:


> You could, if you wished, create an island layout and keep those edges nice and formal.


Would be interested to see some.  I've tried google but no luck.  I'm off to try Pinterest!


----------



## zozo (14 Jun 2016)

Or just ditch the fountain and plant a single nice colored and small waterlily or a small Nelumbo cultivar. 
But agree a nice piece of driftwood with mosses and ferns stickin out as an island could also look awsome or a nice shaped rock. The cubistic modern design screams for Keep It Simple and minimalistic it easily becomes to distractive all..


----------



## Glenda Steel (14 Jun 2016)

zozo said:


> just ditch the fountain


We wanted the pond for the noise of the fountain!  I've never seen a pond with driftwood and mosses etc. sounds like an aquascape!  I shall have a look at the Nelumbo cultivars thanks for that, although it has to be white or green as it a white/green garden!  Absolutely with you about the minimal as this was our inspiration for the pond:


 
On hunting for pictures of an island layout I did stumble across the most gorgeous "container" ponds (low water bowls) filled with pistia stratiotes (water cabbage) and mini water lilies... great ideas for the patio!!!!


----------



## Glenda Steel (14 Jun 2016)

I found an island!!!!


----------



## zozo (14 Jun 2016)

Glenda Steel said:


> I've never seen a pond with driftwood and mosses etc. sounds like an aquascape!



Well it's more like Wabikusa or kokedama style, like a rock or piece of driftwood in the middle sticking out emersed with plants and mosses growing on top. Then you little pond would resamble de dish used.. Ive seen pictures of creations like that and some did look very intriguing. Also found them on pinterest where i'm subscribed with tags like kokedama, wabikusa, aquascaping, nature, garden etc. Can't find the particular pictures back so soon, but there are enough of them to find like that.  remember one with a rock sticking out of the water with a little bonzai styled acer growing on top with mosses and grasses at it's base. And one with a piece of wood tree trunk like with grass growing on it..  Looked awsome. But all a matter of taste of course.

I bought my Nelumbo seeds from ebay for a dollar (China) they come in all sizes and colors. You'll find it if you search for Nelumbo Nucifera Bowl These seeds are very easy to germinate and once germinated if warm enough grow like mad.. I'm growing a Purple Fire at the time, but not yet warm enough, it's still very young and not flowering.

Nymphaea pygmaea alba and pygmaea helvola are white, not to big and suitable for shallow ponds..


----------



## rebel (14 Jun 2016)

Looks to be nice inspiration.

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/a0/fa/60/a0fa6090839d59ec8a8715c168df68cb.jpg


----------



## Glenda Steel (15 Jun 2016)

zozo said:


> Well it's more like Wabikusa


Thank you so much for telling me about this style Marcel, it's stunning!  Wonderful inspiration for aquascaping and I can see why you have suggested it for a small pond!  


zozo said:


> Nelumbo


Gorgeous plant!  Sadly being in the UK I'm not sure they would grow well (we're in the Midlands) even if I did have the skill to grow them.  We have the Nymphaea Gonnere which we hope will work with the fountain, so far it looks ok.  I'd love to see your Pinterest boards Marcel, could you post the link?  I'm here: https://uk.pinterest.com/papermulberry/


rebel said:


> Looks to be nice inspiration.


So sweet rebel!


----------



## zozo (15 Jun 2016)

Your welcome Glenda  I do not have a board at pinterest, i oftenly end up there while searching inspirations. I log in via facebook which i actualy also do not actively use for anything and only tagged some interests keywords. I never made a board just lurk the site once in a while, i guess if i did i wouldn't have lost the mentioned pictures.. Maybe should create a board there, look into it and share it too..  Thanks for sharing yours.. So you're a fashion designer, interesting.. 

Me too that Nelumbo is a first timer for me and ordered 10 seeds last year.. I tried it indoor in the fishtank it germinates with in days at 25°C and grows like mad.. but it hates flow and even hates liquid carbon more and i killed it. It needs a special low flow tank.. Now i have in the garden in a wooden tub and it's growing rather slow because the weather is holding it back. It needs to be constant above 16°C water temp and full sun to make it grow and flower. At the time this still isn't the case.. But it seems to be a very fast grower once the condition are  good. If it ever does you'll see it in my pond journal.. 

For lilies goes it a bit the same when it comes to flow, if it's to much the refuse to flower.. That why i said ditch the founten.. But you could give it a try.. I have a small one in a small fish tank i only got one flower after reducing the flow for over 50% for many  months. An algae outbreak forced me to up the flow again eventualy and it never flowered again, it grows much slower and smaller now. Anyway i have no idea how stron you fountain is and what that will do with a lily, it might not flower.


----------



## martin-green (15 Jun 2016)

I know not why but lilies do not like fountains.

I would keep the fountain and have no plants 
Its not because I don't like plants, its because you can switch a fountain on or off, you always know where it will be, it doesn't shed leaves, and best of all it looks nice.


----------



## Glenda Steel (16 Jun 2016)

zozo said:


> Maybe should create a board there, look into it and share it too


Let me know the link!  


zozo said:


> So you're a fashion designer, interesting..


Yes until recently for luxury brand of menswear, but now a "lady that lunches" which leaves me time for a tank!!!  


zozo said:


> For lilies goes it a bit the same when it comes to flow, if it's to much the refuse to flower.


The fountain head is one that is very restricted to a small area so fingers crossed, the Arum is now flowering and I adore it!


martin-green said:


> it doesn't shed leaves, and best of all it looks nice.


You have a point!


----------



## zozo (17 Jun 2016)

Glenda Steel said:


> Yes until recently for luxury brand of menswear, but now a "lady that lunches" which leaves me time for a tank!!!



Well enjoy your lunches by the fullest, i bet after making all those handsome man even more handsome and happy you deserved all the time you have now for yourself.
Can't wait to see what scape (design) you come up with..


----------



## martin-green (18 Jun 2016)

Go on...................you know you want to.

​


----------

